# Learning to speak Thai.



## christo23

Hello. Does anybody know of a school/college which provides courses for learning to speak Thai in the area of Rayong, Ban Chang or Sattahip? Cheers.


----------



## V Chan

there is one in Rayong.  i live in rayong as well. i could only find one around.. there are a few more in pattaya tho.. 

google for AUA Rayong Thailand.
but if there are not enough ppl (i think it was 5 or 6 ppl min), they wont start the class. 



christo23 said:


> Hello. Does anybody know of a school/college which provides courses for learning to speak Thai in the area of Rayong, Ban Chang or Sattahip? Cheers.


----------



## ArthurB

Hello folks, my first message here. Help please. I saw an interesting article on another site (womenlearnthai) but I can not find Lets Talk Thai in Borders or Kinokuniya here. Does anyone know a bookshop in Thailand with it please? I will be up there next week, Bangkok and Chiang Mai. It will take more than a week to come from England. Thanks, Art.


----------



## Guest

ArthurB said:


> Hello folks, my fiurst message here. Help please. I saw an interesting article on another site (womenlearnthai) but I can not find Lets Talk Thai in Borders or Kinokuniya here. Does anyone know a bookshop in Thailand with it please? I will be up there next week, Bangkok and Chiang Mai. It will take more than a week to come from England. Thanks, Art.


Hi Arthur - welcome to the forum 

I'll ask Catherine (of WLT) to drop by here and give you the information you need...


----------



## CatherineW

Hi Arthur, you can get it online at their website: letstalkthai DOT com DOT au
(btw - I cannot put urls here yet...)

(waving at Pete...)


----------



## Guest

Thanks Catherine... that's *LetsTalkThai*


----------



## CatherineW

Excellent! Thanks Pete. Now I only have two more posts or so to make until being able to leave a link...


----------



## ArthurB

Thanks for the responses both of you. I checked that website before my post here. I can order by internet from the UK, but I was hoping to find a bookshop in Singapore or Thailand. Catherine, you run a quality show at womenlearningthai, although that name, you know. Cheers for now, Art.


----------



## CatherineW

Arthur... 'although that name, you know'...

Yeah, I know... Btw - the full name is _Women Learning Thai... and some men too ;-)_

And coming from a woman in a man's world - Thailand...


----------



## ChocolateMintCookies

christo23 said:


> Hello. Does anybody know of a school/college which provides courses for learning to speak Thai in the area of Rayong, Ban Chang or Sattahip? Cheers.


do they have YMCA in the area?


----------



## ArthurB

Hey everyone who tried to help me, whether on this forum, womenlearnthai, or elsewhere. I finally tracked down this Let’s Talk Thai language kit I was chasing. There was just one copy at the Suriwong bookshop in Chiang Mai, which is quite close to the night market. If you get a chance to drop in, Suriwong is a pretty good bookshop with an English section that is not bad, but not nearly as big as bookshops in Singapore of course. Not trying to put down Thailand, but I do need a bookshop selling books I can read, because there is no way I ever want to learn that scribble that passes for Thai writing!!! 

One problem with Suriwong is that this was the only copy of Let’s Talk Thai they had in the shop. The situation is incredibly stupid. This language course is way out in front for learning Thai (and I have honestly wasted some serious money learning Thai in the last 2 years) and yet it is so hard to find it in Thailand. Thanks again, Art Bensley.


----------



## Guest

Suriwong on Sri Donchai is the best bookshop in Chiang Mai for new book sales. They have a reasonable English language section, but Thailand certainly isn't Singapore, it's not a former British colony, and so they are nowhere near so 'Angliicised'. Plus Chiang Mai is not particularly touristy, and you rarely see farangs in Suriwong. The vast majority of clients are Thai. They will replace stock sold pretty quickly, but there's little point stocking 10 of everything if they sell one every six months.

There is another alternative, mostly selling second-hand books, but also has a selection of new stuff, and the farang boss will order books for you promptly. It's Gecko Books, by Thapae Gate on the moat. It's the biggest second-hand bookshop in town by some margin.


----------



## KhwaamLap

frogblogger said:


> Suriwong on Sri Donchai is the best bookshop in Chiang Mai for new book sales. They have a reasonable English language section, but Thailand certainly isn't Singapore, it's not a former British colony, and so they are nowhere near so 'Angliicised'. Plus Chiang Mai is not particularly touristy, and you rarely see farangs in Suriwong. The vast majority of clients are Thai. They will replace stock sold pretty quickly, but there's little point stocking 10 of everything if they sell one every six months.
> 
> There is another alternative, mostly selling second-hand books, but also has a selection of new stuff, and the farang boss will order books for you promptly. It's Gecko Books, by Thapae Gate on the moat. It's the biggest second-hand bookshop in town by some margin.


The CEC also runs a book exchange stall at the Shangrila (next meet is this Sat from 10am I believe).


----------



## Guest

Cheers KL, I might go along this Saturday - will you be there?


----------



## KhwaamLap

frogblogger said:


> Cheers KL, I might go along this Saturday - will you be there?


Not this Saturday as I doubt, I am awaiting my car tax sticker (after getting walloped for a 200B fine last wednesday - but was treatened with car keys being confiscated, so bit warry now). Hoping it will come Monday. Until then I'm house bound.


----------

